# Wunderwaffe Keitech?



## Aynim (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt schon viel gutes über die Gummiköder von Keitech gehört, das sie aufgrund der Aktion und des Aromas deutlich besser fangen sollen als z.B. Kopytos...

Mich würde interessieren was ihr damit für Erfahrungen gemacht habt, natürlich auch mit welchem Modell.

LG


----------



## AnglerPSF (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Bisher habe ich recht gute Erfahrungen mit Keitech-Ködern.
Der Shad Impact funktioniert hervorragend am Drop-Shot-System auf Barsch. 
Der Fat Swing Impact 2,8" ist am leichten Jigkopf auch ein guter Barschköder.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen mit Keitech...


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Was bedeutet denn für Dich Wunderwaffe? Wenn kein Fisch am Platz ist nützt der Köder auch nichts. 

Beim C+T Rig sind die Teile sehr gut da der Fisch den Köder etwas länger im Maul behällt. 

Aber der Wunderköder schlechthin der aus 1km Entfernung den Hecht anrauschen lässt ist er definitiv nicht. Allerdings denke ich das ein solcher Köder gar nicht existiert


----------



## andreas999 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn für Dich Wunderwaffe? Wenn kein Fisch am Platz ist nützt der Köder auch nichts.
> 
> Aber der Wunderköder schlechthin der aus 1km Entfernung den Hecht anrauschen lässt ist er definitiv nicht. Allerdings denke ich das ein solcher Köder gar nicht existiert



|good:
genau ist kein Fisch da kanste auch nichts Fangen.Ich Fische den Easy Shiner und habe mit dem 0 gefangen.Ist Fisch da und du hast ein Gummi der gut läuft fängst du auch.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Würde zwar nicht von einer Wunderwaffe sprechen aber Keitech stellt schon fängige Gummis her.Mit dem Easy Shiner konnte ich schon einige Barsche fangen.Mit kleinen Kopytos aber auch...;-)


----------



## Aynim (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Hallo,

das ist mir klar, dass nichts beisst wenn nichts da ist, es war auf Situationen bezogen wo Fisch da ist, aber auf z.B. Kopytos nichts beissen will, ob da evtl. die Duftstoffe ausschlaggebend sind bzw. seien können.

LG


----------



## marcap (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Habe auch noch nie mit Keitech geangelt, wobei ich persönlich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass die besser fangen als die guten alten Kopytos


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*



Aynim schrieb:


> ob da evtl. die Duftstoffe ausschlaggebend sind bzw. seien können.


Die Duftstoffe sollen ja nur den Grund haben, daß der Köder länger im Maul behalten wird. #c
Ich habe jetzt auch ein paar Easy Shiner getestet.
Die Dinger laufen wirklich wie ein kleines Kraftwerk :q
Gefangen habe ich auf 3 und 4 inch schon ein paar Barsche und kleine Zander.
(Weiß zufällig jemand wo es die 5er ES gibt. Scheinen überall ausverkauft zu sein :r)
Die Gummis sollen aber aufgrund der weichen Gummimischung nicht sehr haltbar sein.


----------



## Mendez (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Ich finde sie werden überbewertet. Kosten viel, fangen aber net viel mehr als die guten alten Kopytos. Habe mir die Fat Swings in diversen Größen und Farben gekauft aber dass mir gleich die Hechte ins Boot springen, nein, nicht dass ich wüßte. Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach definitiv keine Wunderwaffe.


----------



## MDieken (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Moin,
jeder Köder ist gleich! Es kommt nur auf folgende Anhaltspunkte an:
- Präsentation 
- Wetterlage
- eigentlicher Zielfisch

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Säp (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Kopyto, Keitech, Shaker und wie se alle heißen haben bei mir alle ungefähr gleich gut funktioniert, nur ein Köder ist mir wirklich extrem positiv aufgefallen, der FlashJ Shad auf Barsch und Hecht, warum das nun so ist weiß ich allerdings auch nicht...


----------



## Schlebusch (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Benutze von Keitech Skirted Jigs. Als Trailer benutze ich von Keitech den Swing Impact. Also ich muss sagen das die Kombi meine Kunstköder von Illex, Lucky Craft und wie die teuren Köder alle heißen locker in den Schatten stellen.
Hätte ich am Anfang nie gedacht aber die gehen richtig ab. Ich denke das es viel auch an dem Aroma hängt. Vorallem dicke Barsche und Hechte stehen in meinen Gewässern voll darauf!


----------



## siloaffe (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Die Keitech Köder sind gut aber auch die Daiwa Turnament und Lunker Cittys. 

Ich denke wichtig ist sich nicht auf eine einzige Sache zu versteifen sondern wenn mal Flaute ist doch noch mal nen guten alten Kopyto ran zu hängen. 

Ich kenne nen Spot da werden fast nur noch Keitech Köder gefischt, auch von mir. 
Die Tage standen wier mit 2 Man da und waren diese äußerst erfolglos am baden. Dann kam ´N junger Kerl dazu er fischte, wie ich nachher sah Spro shads und er war zum Schluss der Einzige der nen Fisch gefangen hat. Es war nix dolles `n 40er Zander aber wir haben garnix gefangen 

Also ruhig mal zurück zu den Wurzeln....#h 

Markus


----------



## hechtomat77 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Auf Barsch und Zander funktionieren die "Stinkegummis" super. 
Ich hab teilweise stundenlang mit Kopytos gefischt, ohne Erfolg. Dann z.B. einen 3" Easy shiner rangehängt und zack hatte ich einen Barsch. Ähnliches habe ich beim Zander Fischen auch schon erlebt. Komischerweise fangen die Keitech aber nur in einem meiner Hausgewässer im Vergleich zu Kopyto und Co so überdurchnittlich gut.
In meinem zweiten Hausgewässer konnte ich noch keine Vorteile gegenüber Kopyto und Co feststellen.

Auf Hecht hatte ich mit Kopyto`s und Shakern mehr Erfolg.

Fazit:
Für mich sehr gute Köder. Nicht gerade günstig und nicht sehr Haltbar aber sehr flexibel einsetzbar. T/C/DS- Rig oder ganz einfach am Jigkopf montiert fängt Keitech bei mir sehr gut#6
Als Wunderköder würde ich die Keitechs aber trotzdem nicht bezeichnen. 

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Silvio.i (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Jeder Köder ist gleich???? Wo lebst du denn? Keitech macht Superköder, die zu fast allen Gegebenheiten gut fangen. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was an Beute da ist. Fressen die Raubfische Grundeln, sind die Keitech Würmer fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Ich habe die KEITECH Fat Swing Impact , binn mit eigentlich recht zufrieden. Am Edersee z.bsp. auf Hecht echt klasse.
ABER, Wunderwaffen als solches giebt es nicht.
Sicherlich spielt der Köder eine Rolle, aber wichtiger ist das Vertrauen des Anglers in sein tun. Es giebt Angler die nun loslaufen und den fängigst aussehenden Köder Falsch führen, falsch anbieten und "über oder unterbleien" , alle 5 min den Köder wechseln weil "dieser und jener" nicht fängt. Ab und an liegt es halt NICHT am Köder sondern am Angler
Vom Laufverhalten ist der KEITECH Fat Swing Impact echt klasse, leider aber nicht unbedingt in MEINEN Wunschfarben für sehr trübe Gewässer zu bekommen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Moin,
Wunderwaffen nicht aber ziemlich fängige Gummis.Wobei man natürlich nie ausser acht lassen darf das Gewässer(bzw die Bewohner) so ihre Eigenarten haben.Was an Gewässer X Bombe läuft,kann an Gewässer Y im sehr ruhigen weil fischlosen Tag enden.

Für "*meine*"Gewässer kann ich jedoch sagen:Keitech,nie ohne!
Dort fangen sie super.Es gab auch Tage an denen Kopytos besser liefen aber das Fangbuch 2011 und auch die bisherige 2012er Ausbeute spricht da eine sehr deutliche Pro Keitech Sprache.

Auffällig war/ist das bei den Kopytos gelegentlich Farbexperimente angesagt waren, bis man endlich den Geschmack der Zielfische getroffen hatte.
Beim easy shiner z.B. nicht..den fische ich in einer Farbe und das Ding fängt.Egal ob Sonnenschein,bewölkt,klares Wasser,trübes Wasser|kopfkrat

Das Tintenfischaroma halte ich pers.für einen netten Gag aber für mehr auch nicht.Nach geraumer Zeit in der Box riechen und schmecken die..ja..nach Gummi halt.Bäh.Und fangen trotzdem..auch abgeschüttelte Barsche die bereits nach dem ersten,teilweise sogar nach mehr Versuchen bemerkt haben müssen das dieses Teil piekst und auch noch Zug ausübt:qWar einige Male im klaren Wasser prima zu beobachten.Biss..losgerappelt..aber postwendend wieder hinterher.

Ok,stolzer Preis,Haltbarkeit ist so lala..in der Box schlummert noch ein easy shiner der am (kragenlosen) Jig bisher 19 Barsche überlebt hat.:vik:Gab aber auch Zanderschniepel, welche shiner+co bereits beim 1.Einsatz komplett zerlegt hatten.|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*



MDieken schrieb:


> Moin,
> jeder Köder ist gleich! Es kommt nur auf folgende Anhaltspunkte an:
> - Präsentation
> - Wetterlage
> ...



Das glaubst aber auch nur du....

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Keitech durch das Aroma in vielen Situationen oft die Nase vorn hatte...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das glaubst aber auch nur du....



Yepp..es mag ja Tage geben,an denen die Burschen selbst auf 
eine Drillingsbewehrte Möhre beissen würden.
Nur wie oft gibt es diese Tage?
Eben...


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

ich fisch die kleinen swing impact in naturfarben am c und t-rig. am offset haken sind die geil auf barsch! mit den großen konnt ihc schon schöne hechte fangen... aber ob sie jetzt besser sind wie andere kann ich nicht sagen....


----------



## Aynim (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Hallo,

da waren doch schon ein paar wertvolle Meinungen dabei.
Ich werde sie in jedem Fall mal ausprobieren, leider sind bei Camo-Tackle im moment fast alle alle Farben ausverkauft, zumindestens vom Fat Impact.

LG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wunderwaffe Keitech?*

Ausverkauft?
Dann hier:
http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/index.php?cat=c100_Keitech.html


----------

